# 2020 Tiguan Blind Spot Indicator lights moving?



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I was just casually browsing VW USA website and noticed that 2020 Tiguan pictures show blind spot indicator build into mirror covers. I know this is normal for ROW models but would be first for NAR models (build in Mexico)

It is also possible that VW is just reusing some stock pictures for 2020 and those pictures are not accurate.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> I was just casually browsing VW USA website and noticed that 2020 Tiguan pictures show blind spot indicator build into mirror covers. I know this is normal for ROW models but would be first for NAR models (build in Mexico)
> 
> It is also possible that VW is just reusing some stock pictures for 2020 and those pictures are not accurate.


Yeah, I already confirmed they actually did move them for 2020, in the 2020 configurator thread:



ice4life said:


> Did they move the side assist lights into the mirror housing like on the arteon? This pic on the site appears to show it..





LennyNero said:


> Ice4life, doubtful. VW has been using incorrect/incompatible ROW illustrations/photos in its marketing and service manuals for the NA market vehicles across the board for years now. It's really frustrating to see how many "value engineered" choices they make for the NA market compared to ROW. I would be extremely surprised if they went to the ROW mirror caps/assist lamps/glass.





ice4life said:


> I guess be prepared to be surprised as I can confirm the 2020 has the Arteon style blis lights in the mirror housing. I confirmed by searching cars.com as the 2020s are starting to hit lots. This style is much nicer and allows the aspherical glass, and has brightness adjustability built into the settings (without having to code it).
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/792140283/overview/


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

if they move these into the housing themselves I'm going to be really ticked, that is a much better way of doing it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DanSan said:


> if they move these into the housing themselves I'm going to be really ticked, that is a much better way of doing it.


They did- I already confirmed it.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ice4life said:


> They did- I already confirmed it.


lovely. so lets see how easy it is to get replacement mirrors for 2018/2019 models.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

DanSan said:


> lovely. so lets see how easy it is to get replacement mirrors for 2018/2019 models.


There is already a kit on aliexpess and has been for quite some time now. Only problem is, I am not sure what I did with the link.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> if they move these into the housing themselves I'm going to be really ticked, that is a much better way of doing it.


I hear you - it's a much better way of doing it. Under some conditions the existing icon in the mirror isn't exactly obvious.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

phlegm said:


> I hear you - it's a much better way of doing it. Under some conditions the existing icon in the mirror isn't exactly obvious.


i also prefer it because its way easier to replace the glass to blue tinted/aspherical versus the current setup


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I somewhat disagree that this is 'better' - because with the old system, the BIS light is also visible to cars that are in your blindspot.

Whenever I drive in the next lane of a car with the 'old' BIS system, I can tell that the car knows I'm there (and hopefully the driver as well). 

With the 'new' setup other drivers will not know as such. 

Just a different perspective!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

inv4zn said:


> I somewhat disagree that this is 'better' - because with the old system, the BIS light is also visible to cars that are in your blindspot.
> 
> Whenever I drive in the next lane of a car with the 'old' BIS system, I can tell that the car knows I'm there (and hopefully the driver as well).
> 
> ...


its funny you mention that - i like seeing when people have BIS in their mirrors because im hoping they see it so they know not to come into my lane and hit me lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> its funny you mention that - i like seeing when people have BIS in their mirrors because im hoping they see it so they know not to come into my lane and hit me lol


All right how about middle ground compromise.

Get new mirror caps and BIS indicators. Make Y wirring harness and have BIS everywhere 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> All right how about middle ground compromise.
> 
> Get new mirror caps and BIS indicators. Make Y wirring harness and have BIS everywhere
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


BIS on the taillights, in the windows... everywhere!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> BIS on the taillights, in the windows... everywhere!


Yeah, splice it into horn too 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

DanSan said:


> its funny you mention that - i like seeing when people have BIS in their mirrors because im hoping they see it so they know not to come into my lane and hit me lol


That's exactly what I said, in a far more concise manner haha. 

I especially like the mercs because they're always on yellow and then turn red.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

These new side assist indicators are in a much better location. I think I’m gonna try to retrofit them onto my 2018 soon... 

You can see how much brighter and better they are if you skip to 4:50 in this video: https://youtu.be/iE7jRFkbFF0

I found these on Aliexpress 

Mirror caps:
https://a.aliexpress.com/sYLHJq28

Side Assist LEDs: 
https://a.aliexpress.com/thdDeOic

There’s also some carbon fiber mirrors that come with the led indicators for only $159, but I don’t really like fake carbon fiber, and shipping says they’ll be delivered in March lol:
https://a.aliexpress.com/kOiSaFeY

So I’m thinking I’m gonna try this. It seems that this retrofit should be as simple as installing the new mirror cap, and connecting the positive and negative on the new led indicators to the old side assist wire that goes to the mirror. I wonder if it’ll be the same type of plug or if a new connector will have to be spliced. 

Then with no longer having side assist leds in the mirror glass - I can eventually retrofit the euro aspherical wide angle mirrors that they have in Europe. Anyone know the part number for these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> These new side assist indicators are in a much better location. I think I’m gonna try to retrofit them onto my 2018 soon...
> 
> You can see how much brighter and better they are if you skip to 4:50 in this video: https://youtu.be/iE7jRFkbFF0
> 
> ...


oh snap - didnt realize it could be as easy as replacing the caps and some parts, hopefully it is. I thought it was going to require a whole new side mirror housing so let's hope thats not the case. let us know if you end up following through on this, would love to do the same.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> These new side assist indicators are in a much better location. I think I’m gonna try to retrofit them onto my 2018 soon...
> 
> You can see how much brighter and better they are if you skip to 4:50 in this video: https://youtu.be/iE7jRFkbFF0
> 
> ...


Yeah was thinking of doing same but Ill keep the existing mirrors for now. 
Just curious, whats the point of aspherical mirrors if you have blind spot monitoring system?

I have euro aspherical mirrors on my CC and they are great, no blind spots. But my CC has no blind spot system so its actually useful.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm most intrigued by the new USB-C charging points that illuminate.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Any success on this as of yet? I have tried myself to do just as D3Audi suggested as I damaged one of my mirror caps so it was an excuse to try this. Unfortunately it does not work. Either the new sensors at the rear of the car do not supply enough voltage to power up the new LEDs because I can't enable them in the driver assistance systems and I have an error on my dash. Or the wiring connects to a module that doesn't support the new BSM (or something else missing in line). When the BSM is disabled It also disables rear cross traffic so something else is needed to get these to work. The rear sensors must be used for both systems. When I tried this, I stripped the factory wiring of its connector down to bare wires and did the same to the new BSM light I bought and tried both wires as I wasn't sure which was + -. the new BSM uses black and red wires, whereas the factory wiring if memory serves has red and green stripes on either of them. Is there someone with a new 2020 able to take their mirror caps off and show us the colors of the wires of the new model that comes up from the body of the car to connect to the new BSM modules? If they are the same color I would expect they go to the same place in the BCM and it might just be a further swap out of the rear sensors...then I'm guessing we need to get that calibrated by the dealership. This isn't quite the plug and play I was hoping for...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

If this is a simple problem of new indicator needing more current to activate why not install small transistor + load resistor? The transistor will act as a switch sending current to the new indicator when the old indicator turns on. The load resistor will just act as the old indicator so the car does not complain. Much much cheaper then updating modules. Thats what i would try if i was pursuing this retrofit

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> If this is a simple problem of new indicator needing more current to activate why not install small transistor + load resistor? The transistor will act as a switch sending current to the new indicator when the old indicator turns on. The load resistor will just act as the old indicator so the car does not complain. Much much cheaper then updating modules. Thats what i would try if i was pursuing this retrofit
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't know what sizes to use without getting into measuring voltage and other things but I could do some research on it....I mean theres not much going on with the COVID lockdowns anyway.....


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Would have thought the housing lights are LED, so like < 50mA give or take? I think it's something else (coding? Did the output change to another light channel on the door controller?)


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Well no dice. Everything seems to be plug and play. The new brackets for 2Q0907686B and 2Q0907685B fit perfect and the wiring harness clips right in. I also wired up the new BSM side assist mirror cap lights to the factory wiring used for the mirror glass bsm using some banana clips (I removed all the plastic connectors) and I get a whole slew of errors that won't go away, they persistently cycle on my MIB and are sporadic such that I can't get to any other menus without the warnings popping up. Error: Lane Assist, Error: Dynamic cornering lights, but no cross traffic alert error (when I did finally get into the menu to enable the side assist the rear traffic alert wasn't even an option.....do you think they were programmed wrong from this aliexpress chinese shipper?

Purchased here: 180.0US $ |FOR Blind Spot MODULE Radar 2Q0907686B 2Q0 907 685 B Passat b8.5 T ROC T CORSS Tiguan MK2 2020|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress 

Well, the adventure continues. I've reached out to the supplier to see if they sent me the wrong coding. The way the errors are being thrown I expect something else is missing in the loop, especially if I'm getting cornering lights errors...there must be a newer front radar or something that is needed to continue the full upgrade and make everything happy....throwing too much money into this so I need to see what the next steps are and decide if its time to let it go. This logically should be easier


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My experience is that Aliexpress modules are not coded. Sometimes all you need is VCDS and sometimes you need ODIS.

But again. Is all you trying to do is supply more current to the new indicators? Why not pursue solution I proposed earlier? Even if that does not work its only few bucks in parts

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------

